# Choosing to have one embryo replaced in my next FET.



## Hawkeye (Feb 1, 2003)

Peter,
I haven't posted a question to you before, but can I get my little bit of creeping to you out of the way first? You provide an invaluable service here - I read your posts regularly but have not had an occasion to ask you a question before, so here goes.
I'm planning to have my first FET in May.
For a whole load of reasons I only want one embryo returning on each cycle. For that reason alone should I ask my consultant if he will consider letting the one go to blastocyst? (Of course that is assuming I get one surviving the thaw to try that with).
My history (see bio. below) is one ICSI cycle with successful pg. from it. The six embryos we have are all good quality - at least four cells on day three.
I would appreciate any input you can give on 'maximising' the chances for the one embryo I hope to have put back  
Many thanks,
Hawkeye.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Hawkeye,

One blastocyst is by far the best option as long as your lab is good at blastocyst culture. Discuss it with your clinic again and see what they say.

Regards,

Peter



Hawkeye said:


> Peter,
> I haven't posted a question to you before, but can I get my little bit of creeping to you out of the way first? You provide an invaluable service here - I read your posts regularly but have not had an occasion to ask you a question before, so here goes.
> I'm planning to have my first FET in May.
> For a whole load of reasons I only want one embryo returning on each cycle. For that reason alone should I ask my consultant if he will consider letting the one go to blastocyst? (Of course that is assuming I get one surviving the thaw to try that with).
> ...


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 1, 2003)

Many thanks for that Peter,
I will discuss that at my next appointment.
Hawkeye.


----------

